# Cannondale or condor



## rideswithmoobs (5 Aug 2016)

Which would be a better Audax bike, Cannondale CAAD12 disc or Condor Fratello disc ?

I have joined Audax uk and decided to keep Persuing road riding and pushing longer distances, so that's helped direct my new bike search from anything and everything aimlessly looking . No cyclocross or gravel bikes now and narrowed it to the above two.
Only other I would consider is the New condor gravel bike supposedly released September but knowing nothing about it I can't really compare


----------



## outlash (5 Aug 2016)

I guess either one would serve you well on audaxes if it's comfortable enough but traditionally you'd say the frat. As you know, I have a frat disc and it has mudguards, 32 spoke wheels, Brooks B17 imperial and a Carradice. Ideal for audaxes, if only I had the time to do one! Saying that, all of my longest rides have been done on my CAAD8, it fits me very well and no problems spending all day in the saddle.


----------



## Banjo (6 Aug 2016)

The Caad12 is more of a racing bike than a long distance endurance bike.
You can Audax on any bike that your comfortable on trouble is most shops wouldn't be happy about a 300km test ride.
I would have thought one of the Synapse range would give a bit more relaxed riding position .


----------



## goody (7 Aug 2016)

I think it depends whether you are a full value, mudguards, brooks , carradice, dynamo hub type of Audaxer or a stripped down, lightweight, front of the bunch lets get this 300k knocked out in time for tea.*
I use a CAADX does everthing I want and can use tyres from 23C up to about 37c takes a rack and guards if required so wouldn't discount CX bikes. 
*that maybe oversimplifying things a little.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

Even simpler clarification.

Depends if you wear Rapha, or Dhb


----------



## outlash (7 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Even simpler clarification.
> 
> Depends if you wear Rapha, or Dhb



Go on, I'll bite. Which one is which?


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2016)

Condor regardless of the occasion or purpose


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> Go on, I'll bite. Which one is which?


If sir needs to ask, sir cannot afford the condor.


----------



## outlash (7 Aug 2016)

> Condor regardless of the occasion or purpose



I think my Frat might have wilted at the byways ruined by the 4x4 mob I attempted to ride down this morning. Even the crosser struggled with them....


----------



## outlash (7 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> If sir needs to ask, sir cannot afford the condor.



In fairness, mine was secondhand.....


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

outlash said:


> In fairness, mine was secondhand.....


Preloved!!

No such thing as a second hand condor


----------



## outlash (7 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Preloved!!
> 
> No such thing as a second hand condor



lol, this one was preloved alright. I reckon the seller had every intention of commuting from New Cross to the city on it but rode through the Rotherhithe Tunnel once and changed his mind. It was 3 months old when I bought it. After buying it he said he took it back to Condor because there was a bit of brake rub on the discs before I picked it up. Seriously.


----------



## Banjo (7 Aug 2016)

The Fratello would be a fantastic audax bike but it would break my heart riding it down a cowshit and gravel type lane.


----------

